# Parking in Croyde Bay area



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi

Friends of ours have booked us onto the Tarka Holiday Park near Barnstaple. They have told us that it is not easy to get near any of the surfing beaches in a motorhome and that they will have to ferry us back and forth.

Does anyone know of any MH friendly parking close enough to the beach to walk?


----------



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi den

We stay at ruda holiday park,150 yds fron croyde beach,normally in a caravan but last april in a chausson 09,no problems with parking in croyde (behind the community centre),braunton (in front of the spar),saunton sands (beach car park)and even putsborogh (beach car park).

http://www.parkdeanholidays.co.uk/devon-touring-caravan-parks.htm

how big is your mh? 26ft....should be no problem

cheers
ian


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Ian

Ours is just over 7m long (Autotrail Cheyenne 696)


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just had a week in Woolacombe and parking there is no problem. You have a carpark close to the beach (200m) and one about 200m further up the road. We also parked at Croyde no problem, if you head for Croyde do it from Braunton I went from Woolacombe and in a 26 foot coach built it was a tight squeeze.


----------



## markl66 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Croyde, Devon*

Ruda Holiday Park is the largest camping site in Croyde and suitable for all types of Vans and Motorhomes. Ruda also have a small site right behind the beach at Surfers Paradise, from Braunton, Surfer's paradise is signposted on the left of the road into Croyde, just past UNISON.

Croyde

Car parking is very restricted in Croyde and there are some very narrow lanes, other than the main road in from Braunton/Saunton.


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

If you head for the Ruda Campsite, look on Parkdean website, you can either camp with your MH or if its just parking,as you pull into the camping area on the left hand side of the road there is a car park £3 all day, used by surfing MH's . Lovely area enjoy yourselves!

V


----------

